# Koi´s verstecken sich in 2 mtr Tiefe - wie füttern ??



## Platinium76 (4. Sep. 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe in meinem Teich (31000 ltr ) 4 Koi´s gehabt (auch immer noch ;-)), 2 Ki Utsuris und 2 Platin Ogons in einer Grösse von jetzt ca 20 cm....

die beiden Ki Utsuris schwimmen immer zusammen oben und fressen immer gut....die beiden Platin Ogons sind immer in 2 mtr Tiefe und müssen sich wohl eine grössere Falte als Höhle gesucht haben, alle 4-5 Tage sehe ich mal einen an der Oberfläche....wenn ich dann aber Füttern will, haut der dann wieder ab und ist für Tage nicht mehr zu sehen....

Warum schwimmen die nicht zusammen mit den Ki Utsuris....kommen zwar vom gleichen Händler aber anderes Becken....da muss wohl wieder ein dummes Kind die Fische erschreckt haben....

Jetzt habe ich mir 2 Kohakus von einem anderen Händler dazugesetzt, in der Hoffnung, das diese die anderen beiden Ogons nach oben holen und siehe da, was passiert....man sieht nur die beiden Ki Utsuris....die neuen haben sich zu den anderen beiden gesellt und auch diese habe ich nach 3 Tage nach dem einsetzen heute morgen mal wieder gesehen....aber genau wie die ogons beim füttern wieder verschwunden....

die Ki Utsuris freuen sich immer über die extra Portion schwimmfutter und mampfen es fleissig weg, die haben schon ein richtiges fettpolster für den Winter....

mach mir ein wenig Sorgen, das die Blinde Kuh Spieler nichts zu futtern bekommen und in Ihrer Falte verenden....

wenn die schon nicht nach oben kommen wollen zum futtern, kann ich denen denn Sinkfutter besorgen ??


----------



## Frank (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Koi´s verstecken sich in 2 mtr Tiefe - wie füttern ??*

Hallo Sascha,

ich habs mal hierher verschoben, da findets der Rainer leichter.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Koi´s verstecken sich in 2 mtr Tiefe - wie füttern ??*

Moin, 
meine verweigern auch die Nahrungsaufnahme von der Oberfläche. Heute hat mir der Nachbar ein wenig Sinkfutter gebracht. Die haben das weggehauen wie verrückt, schon beim Absinken. Verstehe ich jetzt auch nicht wirklich  

Mir egal, Hauptsache Fett auf den Rippen für den Winter.


Aber Rainer wird sich bestimmt noch melden  


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## sabine71 (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Koi´s verstecken sich in 2 mtr Tiefe - wie füttern ??*

Das Verhalten habe ich bei meinen Koi derzeit auch. Sie verstecken sich in der Tiefe und kommen erst bei einbruch der Dunkelheit nach oben an den Futterring.

Sinkfutter fressen die Sofort wie die Teufel.

Kann das mit dem Abfall der Wassertemperaturen zu tun haben?


----------



## ra_ll_ik (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Koi´s verstecken sich in 2 mtr Tiefe - wie füttern ??*

Moin


> da muss wohl wieder ein dummes Kind die Fische erschreckt haben....


 

Vielleicht liegt es auch an deinen Füßen. Kann ja sein das die einfach zu groß sind und der ganze Boden vibriert......

Wenn der Hunger zu groß wird, dann wird auch gefressen. Gesetz der Natur.
Also abwarten...


----------



## Heiko H. (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Koi´s verstecken sich in 2 mtr Tiefe - wie füttern ??*

Hi,

wie lange hast du die Koi schon?
Wenn sie neu im Teich sind, verstecken sich einige Gesellen schon mal ein paar Wochen, was völlig normal ist.

Könnte es sein das die Koi von __ Fischreiher oder Katzen erschreckt wurden?
Dies könnte eine weitere Erklärung für dein Problem sein.
Einige Koi sind etwas forscher und auch eher wieder an der Oberfläche zu sehen, als die anderen die ängstlich sich weiter verstecken.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## WERNER 02 (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Koi´s verstecken sich in 2 mtr Tiefe - wie füttern ??*

Hi Uwe

Ich würde aber ihre Scheu nicht noch dadurch unterstützen, indem ich ihnen nun Sinkfutter anbiete.
Wer Kohldampf schiebt, der kommt irgendwann schon alleine an die Oberfläche. Und ein paar Tage ohne Futter,- das können Koi ganz gut ab.
Träge Koi, das sind faule Koi !!
Und ein verschreckter Koi,auch der überwindet seinen Schrecken irgendwann.
Erzwingen kannste da sowieso nix.
Also abwarten !!: 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## herten04 (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Koi´s verstecken sich in 2 mtr Tiefe - wie füttern ??*

Hallo.
Trotz vorherigen Dauer-Regen,Baustellen links und rechts von mir(Rüttelmaschine,Pflastersteine verlegen)niedrige Temperaturen,meine Koi kann nichts erschrecken.
Bild 1 vor der Fütterung     ,  Bild 2 bei der Fütterung,   Bild 3 nach der Fütterung


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Koi´s verstecken sich in 2 mtr Tiefe - wie füttern ??*

Hallo Werner,
da ich in den letzten Wochen mit Krankheiten zu tun hatte, bin ich froh über jeden happen den meine Babys zu sich nehmen. 

Sonst gab und gibt es nur "von oben"  


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Janski (8. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Koi´s verstecken sich in 2 mtr Tiefe - wie füttern ??*

Hallo allerseits,

bei mir hauen die das SWinkfutter auch weg wie sonstwas.
Hallo Kannwischer das mit der Falte hatte ich auch.
Meine Lösung dafür war die Falte vorsichtig (damit den Koi nichts passiert anheben, dann sollten di eigentlich rauskommen.
Wenn sie dann draußen sind einige runde Steine auf die Falte sinken lassen bis sie für die Koi nicht mehr als Versteck dient.
Ich weiß nicht ob es das richtige war aber bei mir hat es funktioniert.


----------

